# What gloves do you wear fishing?



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

G'day everyone, 
Im just wondering what gloves you wear fishing in winter, I went out on saturday morning and found that now i have a hobie and don't paddle my hands were freezing! 
I've got a pair of snowbee gloves but they make it pretty much impossible to turn a reel or tie a knot. 
I checked out some ice fishing gloves on the cabelas website that look good but am interested in what everyone else uses before I buy a new pair.
Thanks, 
Sam.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Kokotat Hand Jacket Glove

Does the job, though I can't remember paying anywhere near that much for mine. Used on average 1-2 times a week, 2 years old and sill going strong.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Decent pair of fingerless paddling gloves similar gloves to Bretto. Can't remember the brand but couple of years old and no signs of wear.

Rob


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.planetbuff.com/shop-by-activ ... -camo.html in summer

http://www.kastgear.com/products/steelhead-glove.html in winter

I should temper that with the caveat that it's cold and wet most of the year over here


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Gloves?

From Tasfish.com: 
Heat Factory Disposable Hand Warmers Twin Pack. 
No reason for cold hands anymore. These hand warmers are safe, easy to use and provide 10 hours of heat. $1.95 each or 3 for $5 this week at Tassie Tackle and Outdoor.

One in each pocket, warm hands up as required.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I use these for sun protection but they would be useful for the cold too. There will always be a trade off between dexterity and protection from cold/sun etc. I find I can still tie knots easily and I barely notice them when they're on. http://www.planetbuff.com/shop-by-activ ... -blue.html


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Digger said:


> Gloves?


must be colder up nth Rob - I dont see the need for the ether


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep Gloves, when that wind picked up on saturday morning my hands were freezing!!
I've got this massive PA that keeps me nice and dry, I might as well be nice and warm too, and this way I can do a few night missions this winter.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

fingerless paddling gloves by Go-So - available at BCF and heaps of other places. Wont keep your hands really warm, but better than none and do keep the sun off.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

I might have to get a pair. last time I was out I didnt even notice my hands until I got back into the car.
they were all red from being in the sun


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've always worn gloves paddling. They're always better grip than slimy hands, and it keeps my hands safer from pricks and bites and hooks. It's just natural for me, now, no matter what the temperature. I started with a couple pairs of Guide Gloves from Northwest River Supply. While they have great grip leaving you less apt to throttle the paddle, which means less fatigue, they did not last very long. Only about 2 seasons a pair. I changed to the Pelagic fishing gloves and love them. Very sturdy and ample grip, and have lasted several years, now.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

In cold conditions I have been using a pair of Thinsulate 40 gram gloves purchased at an outdoors shop. Fingers protrude to about second knuckle which is aok when tying and removing hardware. Reinforced palm. Not expensive and do the trick nicely. Work reasonably well when wet which occasionally happens.

rob


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You'd be surprised. Your fingers are tucked under most of the time, plus the act of paddling gives circulation to keep warm. The difference between no gloves and fingerless gloves is > the difference between fingers and fingerless. Importantly, you have dexterity to tie, mess with the elec, pick your nose etc.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

G'day Sam... didn't realise you went to the dark side and stopped paddling ;-)
When are you going to come launch your ship off Cloey with us?

Good topic, and everyone will have their opinions- i get decent quality cycling gloves from anaconda when on sale, think the last pair was $10 and going strong 6 months in, use, abuse, throw them in fresh water when home, dry and use again, very surprised by the life of them. Better grip, sun protection, fingerless for dexterity, reduced wind chill, and as i don't use nets or gaffs etc if i get something that i need a bit of extra protection from they add a little security (more in the mind than practicality)

I reckon they would be fine for day time sessions to take the edge off and are very practical, but as your hands aren't doing much any more ;-) and for night missions you might need to invest in some of these fancier winter options the boys are posting.

PS- let me know when your up for a night time jew session, i'l come join you.

Take it easy mate


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

You're right about circulation being maintaned even with fingerless gloves. 
I suffer cold fingers pretty quickly in cold weather and use Snowbee neoprene gloves (about $25) which have worked well even when wet. 
I don't actually have to paddle much as i use a Hobie PA, but have been using these gloves for a couple of years for all fishing, boating and kayaking with no appreciable wear. Even use same for fly fishing. The neoprene is still neat on fingers and wrist = cosy.
Warning is to not buy gloves that are too snug as that will cause your hands to ache and also restrict blood flow.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

How do all these gloves go in terms of hook-ability?? My hooks always seem to find a way to hook themselves in even the most improbable places, are there certain gloves which are less hook-prone thAn others??


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I ended up ordering some glomitts from cabela's. They should arrive this week, I'll let everyone know what they are like when i get em. They look warm!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting suggestions here. Normally I hate gloves. It's much the same as paddling with a thicker paddle shaft, everything feels clumsy. But we're at that time of year with wind and wet hands leads to blue fingers. I was using some basic diving gloves but dropped over.

Definitely checking out evryone's thinking here.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have always worn bluefever gloves
http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1228
The main reason is to protect my hands from spikes and braid cuts.
I use the ones for the 2 longer fingers because I always get cuts in the creases of my fingers.

Good for lifting the fish by the line and breaking the braid if I have to.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ive always worn a golf glove on my left hand. Supple, lightweight, snug fitting and readily available. They last surprisingly well. Its not for warmth or sun protection but for grabbing spiky fish and handling the leader when lifting fish aboard (I always land fish on the left side of the yak and rarely use a net/gaff) plus it gives a good grip on the paddle, even when hands are wet. I tie knots with my right hand, so no loss of feeling. I cant play golf for shit so I channel my inner Tiger while out on the water.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Davey G said:


> Ive always worn a glove on my left hand... I cant sing for shit so I channel my inner MJ while out on the water.


Fixed it for you...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> I cant fish for shit so I moved to Queensland.


Now it's fixed.

I wear (fingered) jigging gloves for fish spines etc and to stop jigging blisters on my delicate digits. They're good for that, and keep my hands warmer, but no good for knots - I just take them off. For hairy nights, I have an old pair of ski gloves to keep the snow off.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > I cant fish for shit so I moved to Queensland.
> ...


I'd rather not fish for shit, I much prefer pelagics. If you want shit you should try Malabar


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Davey G said:
> ...


Touche (& sorry, it's my jealousy coming out). Have you got a spare room?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> Touche (& sorry, it's my jealousy coming out). Have you got a spare broom?


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Atleast noone has mentioned bacon yet.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

keza said:


> I have always worn bluefever gloves
> http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1228
> The main reason is to protect my hands from spikes and braid cuts.
> I use the ones for the 2 longer fingers because I always get cuts in the creases of my fingers.
> Good for lifting the fish by the line and breaking the braid if I have to.


They look excellent Keza - thanks for the link. How long does a pair last you ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

solatree said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I have always worn bluefever gloves
> ...


I've been wearing mine for about 6 years now. They have faded and i've had to trim the odd loose thread off but other wise still going strong.
I can't remember where I got mine from.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

The glommits arrived today
























Water resistant and machine washable, I'll try them out on the weekend and report back.


----------

